# My new poor broken Twiggy (sad)



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's her story from the pound. I really want to meet her old owners in a dark alley some day. And I am not a violent person.

HELLO, I AM TWIGGY. I CAME FROM THE SAME HOUSE THAT FAITH, JOY AND HOPE CAME FROM BUT I HAVE A DIFFERENT STORY. ONE OF THEM BACKED OVER ME WITH THE CAR AND I WALK WITH A LIMP. SOMETIMES I JUST WALK ON MY FRONT LEGS. IT HAPPENED A FEW MONTHS AGO BUT THEY COULD NOT AFFORD TO TAKE ME TO A VET. IT I S A NEW CADILLAC THAT RAN OVER ME BUT THEY COULD NOT TAKE ME TO THE VET. I WEIGH ABOUT 3 OR 4 POUNDS AND AM A 1 1/2 YEAR OLD FEMALE CHIHUAHUA. I AM A REALLY SMALL GIRL. I CAN WALK BUT I GET AROUND SLOW. I AM ALSO PRETTY SHY WITH NEW PEOPLE. I AM VERY SWEET WHEN I GET TO KNOW YOU AND AM HOPING FOR A LOVING HOME WHICH I HAVE NEVER HAD. WHEN THEY TURNED ME IN THEY SAID IF I GOT BETTER THEY WANTED ME BACK BECAUSE THEY CAN SELL THE PUPPIES I COULD HAVE. 

I took her in to the vets and both back legs were broken as well as her pelvis. Her right back leg has formed a new socket and she can use it a little. The left one is pretty useless. Through it all, she is a sweet, loving little girl. She weighs only 2 pounds 7 oz. She needs to gain some weight. I now have to decide my options, but being it has been so long since it happened, they don't look good. A cart is one option, leaving her this way is another. I have the number of an orthopedic surgeon, that is an other, but the vet didn't hold much hope that he could do anything, either. My heart is breaking. 

Some pics of her


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG this breaks my heart.
I cant believe some people!!

I really hope she can just get a wee cart to walk about on or something else can be done for her.
She deserves a life god love her, and to be loved like she should have been in the first place.
She looks so sweet! x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh bless her little heart and YOURS TOO! She is so lucky to have you.
Those people have no right to have pets.:foxes15:


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

That's hideous and sickening.
She's an absolute angel and so are you for taking care of her.

The cart is very effective. I hope that can work out for her.

Karma will do a number on this people, at least. It would be a shame if their
address leaked out.

I love her face, and I think karma will take care of you as well.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Oh bless her little heart and YOURS TOO! She is so lucky to have you.
> Those people have no right to have pets.:foxes15:


I agree on everything you said.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So sad and infuriating. People's lack of respect for life just never ceases to amaze and sicken me. On the other hand people like you never cease to amaze me either.

She's a beautiful little girl. I sure hope that once you've rehabilitated her she gets the lush life she so obviously deserves. My heart goes out to her and you. Thank you so much for all that you do for our precious creatures.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh, and I love the name Twiggy!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This story just made me cry. Poor little girl. Sometimes Im ashamed to be part of the human race. I can't even think of the pain she must have gone through. Just awful.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful and well done you for taking her on, you're an angel! Her previous owners are scum and I believe in karma.

Joy xx


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

She is a cutie...its horrible how some people treat animals...like they're just some object that doesn't feel pain! =/ I'm glad she has you now!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow...that's awful, and heartbreaking. Poor little princess...her little face says so much :-/


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What a precious little face. This story made me cry and my heart break. There are no words for such a despicable act.

You're an angel, svdreamer. Thank you so much for helping the little ones that can't help themselves.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i am too sad for words.
cover that little face with kisses from me.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I know these types of stories all too well. Poor Twiggy. People can choose to be the worst or they can choose to help. I hope more people will choose to help. Thank you for giving her a home.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oooohhhhh how sad - that poor little angel! That is just heartbreaking! I can't believe the idiots wanted her back for breeding - UGH!!!!!!!! God Bless you for taking her into your loving home and giving her the life she so deserves.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am truly sick to my stomach hearing once again how completely heartless and self absorbed people can be. I am way beyond thankful this beautiful baby has found you.. Your rewards will be immeasurable and so richly deserved~~I so wish I could meet you.
I believe in God and know that He is a just God~~so I find solace in knowing these people will get exactly what they deserve.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

chideb said:


> I am truly sick to my stomach hearing once again how completely heartless and self absorbed people can be. I am way beyond thankful this beautiful baby has found you.. Your rewards will be immeasurable and so richly deserved~~I so wish I could meet you.
> I believe in God and know that He is a just God~~so I find solace in knowing these people will get exactly what they deserve.


Ditto what she said!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I know I shouldn't be looking on pound websites, but when I was there before, they mentioned they had a hurt little chi girl. They didn't go into just how bad she was. So I was keeping an eye on their listings and when I saw this history, I'm sorry, I just had to go get her. She gets around a lot better than I thought she would be able to and can scratch her head with both back feet, so maybe she has more life back there than we thought. She looks like she has had puppies before. The fools. The vet is not sure if she is a candidate for spaying due to her injuries. The pound requires all dogs adopted from there to be spayed or neutered. So we will see what happens.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

What the heck are you "apologizing" for??? You are her angel, I shudder to think what would have happened to her if it wasn't for you!! I mean really, just look at that face!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a little Chihuahua girl in blog land...her name is Twinkie she has a similar background. Her mom rescued her at deaths door. She has all four legs but one of her back legs does not function. It has not been amputated and she does extremely well
Check out her blog...it is inspiring
http://twinkietinydog.blogspot.com/


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

What a face! She is beautiful. I couldn't have resisted her either.

I would encourage you to go have a consult with a board certified orthopedic vet. They will be able to give you a definite answer. If it ends up being expensive you could set up and post a paypal account here that accepts donations. I would be happy to make a little donation towards her recovery and I bet a lot of other people on here would too.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jazzman said:


> That's hideous and sickening.
> She's an absolute angel and so are you for taking care of her.
> 
> The cart is very effective. I hope that can work out for her.
> ...


Wow.. everything that was said above!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh what a sweet precious girl!! You're amazing to take care of her. I wish nothing but love & happiness for this girl.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

what a sweetheart ,so glad you took the time to give her a chance  , at least now she will have the life she deserves to have ,poor little thing


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I would love to help you out in that back alley!!! I believe in karma but sometimes it takes to long! lol You are an angel for taking her in and the your other rescues as well. :angel1:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I keep coming back to look at her.
The more i think of that scum the more angry i get!
I would love to kick seven shades out of them!!
Am sure we would all take turns.

Bless your heart for showing her there are still good people in the world, and she does deserve love. x


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

That is so sad!! I can't believe that there is people that would do things like that! She is beautiful. 

My friend has a dog with a cart and he loves it, he runs all over the place and it doesn't really hold him back


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so heartbreaking  I don't understand how people can be so horrible.

Twiggy is beautiful. She's so lucky to have you.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

that is so sad, there are some nasty people out there, i hope the cart works out for her, i have seen dogs on the telly with carts,they look happy enough whizzing about.xxxxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww bless her poor little soul! I know you'll give her a good home  x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So heartbreaking and sad.......but so glad you have her now!!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

What a sad story--she is a beautiful little girl. I wish you both the best!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad you rescued her.  Thank you.

But I have to ask? Are you running out of room there? You've rescued 7 dogs in a very short time!! Started with Reggie and then moved on to all the others! One right after the other. And you already had dogs at home in addition to them right? 

I just don't want to see you get in over your head. With room, finances, vet bills, etc. Sometimes that happens with people who have open and loving hearts like you do.

Edit - thank you for the PM!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

poor sweet thing. I can't believe someone did not even just relingish her to the vets immediately for her to be fixed after the accident. Shame on them for letting her heal like this. She must have been in such pain.


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

It is so sad reading things like this 

I am just glad there are people like you (and many other here) out there who makes a difference! :hello1:

Btw, she is a real sweetie!


----------

